# The Tudors



## Connavar (Jan 2, 2013)

I was wondering what other chrons members who have seen this 2007-2010 series thought of it?   Was the lead actor believable as the famous king? and other thoughts like there is apparently alot of historical accuracy.

I find it most interesting to watch and learn about The Reformation. For us outside UK, Henry VIII is most famous for being harsh against his wife's.  I like watching someone who despite his usual brutul king ways of those times made a real change in important issue like religion,politics.  I dont like the way Church at that time like other times in history used god as power tool, made themselves rich.  

Sure i know there were religion wars in 1600s England and other problems after this time but he broke the papal power in his Country which is interesting,fun to watch.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 26, 2015)

I have the soundtracks by Trevor Morris and really enjoy them. But when I tried the first episode of Season 1 it just seemed to be sexually gratuitous which put me off entirely.

My question is - does it become more mainstream later on? Or does it insist on keeping to this style of presentation?


----------

